# wyndham platinum membership points



## khalil (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I heard about Wyndham points [solicitation removed].
I heard platinum members are allowed 15 FREE guest certificates per annum.

Please verify this and if someone can email me the point user guide and provide me with more info on Wyndham like the best resorts and times of the year to holiday in the US. 
Any special tips and advice are welcome

[Solicitation removed]

Best wishes

Khalil

[_Solicitations are not permitted in the discussion forums.   Please review the TUG BBS Posting Rules, especially Rule 2, Paragraphs 4 and 6, before posting again._  Makai Guy, TUG BBS Administrator]


----------



## capital city (Dec 30, 2012)

khalil said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I heard about Wyndham points [solicitation removed].
> I heard platinum members are allowed 15 FREE guest certificates per annum.
> ...



Welcome to Tug, one tip that I can give is to up your offer. I am still pretty new but I think $3/1000 is pretty insulting. They didnt pay all that money to be VIP just to give their points away.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 30, 2012)

Platinum members do indeed get 15 guest certs, or more depending on the size of their account. and they do get a 50% discount on last minute reservations. They dont get this discount on everything that they do.

And there are Platinum members that find themselves with more points than they can use personally, so they are willing make reservations for others at a break even level (your offer is less than that)

There are other platinum members that do rentals as a business, ie they want to make some money when they rent their reservations, chances are you wont get something at break even or less pricing from them, They wont be insulted as Capital City suggests in the post above, but they will say no

And sometimes if you are lucky you will come across a special situation. last year I assisted a Gold VIP who had 1.5 million points in his account about to expire. we advertised these at $3-$4 per 1000 points and got rid of them practically overnight. just so he could recover some of the mf he had invested.. But that was a one time thing, I bought his contract and I rent for a profit

Watch the classified ads and the last minute deals forum here on TUG for opportunities.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 30, 2012)

khalil said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I heard about Wyndham points [solicitation removed].
> I heard platinum members are allowed 15 FREE guest certificates per annum.
> ...



http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/

Here is a link to the members directory.  The points charts by the resorts are included.  Your price point per thousand points may have some takers that are Platinum if the points you paid for are as specified in the points chart for the unit size of the unit(s) involved.  The owner probably would need to keep the VIP discounts and the upgrade related discounts and your reservations would need to be made 60 days or less.

All of the Wyndham resorts I have been to have been outstanding.  June, July, and August tend to be the high demand months.  Reservations for the price target you are seeking would probably occur in the off seasons for the resorts involved.

Wish you luck.

Example:

Resort:Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort:  Unit type: 2 Bedroom Deluxe Check-In date: 01/04/2013 Length of stay: 7 nights ...  Total points required: 63,000 

189,000 points are needed under the points chart for this unit.  The point chart rate for this unit would be $756 dollars at $4 dollars per thousand points.  The unit would be $ 340.20 dollars for the unit for the Platinum member at the Club Wyndham Access rate of $5.40 cents per thousand ponts.


----------



## khalil (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Guys

Thanks for the link of the points chart. If possible can someone post me the  same resorts directory guide.Please send me PM for my postal address.

I am sure that you can understand my offer of $3 per 1000 points.
The South african rand is devalued against the dollar which a dollar is worth  almost nine times in South african Rands more to a  making the US very expensive to visit for a budget traveler like me.
A long time ago many years ago it was almost equivelent rand to the dollar making it affordable.

Just a correction lcm11 Bonnets creek is 84000 points for a 7 day NOT 63000 points Friday and saturday are 39000 in total and sun to thursday is 45000 points totaling to 84000 points.

Just to clarify this example if a Platinum members books for me from Sunday to Thursday midweek in April month at Bonnet creek 60 days or less to occupation will it the points be 22500 for 5 nights after the 50% discount on points?

Any suggestions to which other Wyndham resorts have alot of tourist attractions apart from Bonnet creeks which is a mile to Disney.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 30, 2012)

khalil said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> ..
> Just to clarify this example if a Platinum members books for me from Sunday to Thursday midweek in April month at Bonnet creek 60 days or less to occupation will it the points be 22500 for 5 nights after the 50% discount on points?
> ...



And you are hoping for 5 night stay at Bonnet Creek for under a $70 payment from you?

If you was my brother, maybe as a gift.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 30, 2012)

khalil said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for the link of the points chart. If possible can someone post me the  same resorts directory guide.Please send me PM for my postal address.
> 
> ...



You correction is noted, however, not to dwell on it, but I copied and pasted what was a real unit I could reserve today as a Wyndham Platinum member with the points that were cited.  The Points Chart and what shows up on the on-line reservation system are not necessarily the same.

Here is a example of what is showing for Bonnet creek Sunday for 5 days in April for a spot check:  The VIP discount would be 50 percent.  If availabilty is still there at 60 days, with the upgrade, a 2 bedroom could go for the one bedroom rate.  In other words, a two bedroom delux for 22,500 points would not be impossable.  I am not a expert on Bonnet Creek, however, availability looks strong at this point so the chances appear to be good to pull this off.  It does not mean a Platinum member is going to let you have this price.  Remember, they paid full rate for a whole lot of their points for these rates.  $121.50 would be the VIP Platimum rate if the Club Wyndham Access cost per thousand of about $5.40 cents were used.  

APRIL 
04/14/2013 5 1 Bdrm Pres Res Suite     65,000  N/A   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change. 
Reservation #1 
04/14/2013 2 1 Bdrm Pres Res Suite  26,000 N/A  
Reservation #2 
04/16/2013 3 1 Bdrm Pres Res Suite  39,000 N/A  
Click to see details. 
04/14/2013 5 1 Bedroom Deluxe   45,000  N/A  

04/14/2013 5 1 Bedroom Deluxe    45,000  N/A                               UNIT USED FOR THE EXAMPLE   

04/14/2013 5 1 Bedroom Deluxe     45,000  N/A   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change. 
Reservation #1 
04/14/2013 2 1 Bedroom Deluxe  18,000 N/A  
Reservation #2 
04/16/2013 3 1 Bedroom Deluxe  27,000 N/A  
Click to see details. 
04/14/2013 5 1 Bedroom Presidential   65,000  N/A   
04/14/2013 5 2 Bedroom Deluxe   65,000  N/A   
04/14/2013 5 2 Bedroom Deluxe    65,000  N/A

I do not understand what you are asking for in your 1st paragraph.  Sorry, just figured out what you are asking for, post means mail.  The hard copy of the members directory are hard to come by.  You best bet on this point is to print out the portions of the directory you are interested in.

National Harbor - Washington D.C.  the nation's capital
Old Town Alexandria - Washington D.C. the nations capital
Smokey Mountain - A Country Music center that competes with or complements Nashiville also Dolly Parton Theme Park
La Belle Masion - New Orleans and all of its related activies
Atlantic City - Gambling
Las Vegas - Gambling

Not as familiar with the West Coast resorts, I believe there may be one or more near Disney's west coast location.

Various other Wyndham locations throughout the country, not real familiar with them.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 30, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> And you are hoping for 5 night stay at Bonnet Creek for under a $70 payment from you?
> 
> If you was my brother, maybe as a gift.



I think I need to go to your course, if you have one, on pricing.  You do better than I would.


----------



## jebloomquist (Dec 30, 2012)

khalil said:


> Just to clarify this example if a Platinum members books for me from Sunday to Thursday midweek in April month at Bonnet creek 60 days or less to occupation will it the points be 22500 for 5 nights after the 50% discount on points?



I think you will be hard pressed to find anyone who will do this for you for less that $300 and you will have to pay up front. You might be looking for something that you will never get.


----------



## am1 (Dec 30, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> I think you will be hard pressed to find anyone who will do this for you for less that $300 and you will have to pay up front. You might be looking for something that you will never get.



Some people like the hunt.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 30, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> And you are hoping for 5 night stay at Bonnet Creek for under a $70 payment from you?



OP was offering under $3 per 1K on point rental PLUS using the FREE Guest Certificates. 22.5K times $3 is $67.50.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 30, 2012)

> I am sure that you can understand my offer of $3 per 1000 points.
> The South african rand is devalued against the dollar which a dollar is worth almost nine times in South african Rands more to a making the US very expensive to visit for a budget traveler like me.


Why would that matter to someone looking to rent points for a market-rate price?


----------



## khalil (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi guys

Vacationhopeful thanks for the words Honestly speaking from experience i noticed alot of the US people are generous and have kind hearted souls and will do it obviously i need to proof to them i am a south african citizen then they will consider with the weak and falling rand that is devalued  to give it to me for $3 per 1000 points

[DELETED - Please do not continue to solicit rentals - this thread is for discussion only - DeniseM Moderator]

Thanks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 30, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Why would that matter to someone looking to rent points for a market-rate price?



He was NOT offering FMV -- he was playing the pity me card.  He was confusing the TUG website with that site which allows strangers to sleep on their sofas for free.

And as most people who travel alot from countries OUTSIDE of the US, he most likely has currency accounts in several more stable economies. 

I have travelled and know several South Afrikians --- 


PS This is a line similiar to what I have heard from multiple Canadians for years -- how unfavorable the exchange rate is - until I ask for payment from their US Dollar account.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 30, 2012)

khalil said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Vacationhopeful thanks for the words Honestly speaking from experience i noticed alot of the US people are generous and have kind hearted souls and will do it obviously i need to proof to them i am a south african citizen then they will consider with the weak and falling rand that is devalued  to give it to me for $3 per 1000 points
> 
> ...



I am renting primarily to friends and family.  I will occassionally make an exception for TUG members that I reconize as I consider them friends.  Sorry.  The $300 is not an impossable number if someone is trying to not lose points etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 30, 2012)

I am closing this thread, because the OP continues to actively solicit rentals - this forums is for discussion only.  Please do not solicit rentals here.

The regular TUG Classified are linked as "Marketplace" in the red bar at the top of the page.


----------

